# Northern Virginia Weather 18/19



## samcarpen (Nov 2, 2010)

Snowing at a good clip here just outside of Purcellville. 2-1/2"+ VDOT decided to just clear and treat primaries so no work for me today.


----------



## samcarpen (Nov 2, 2010)

Ouch!!


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

It’ll melt the snow in your prior post......


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

seville009 said:


> It'll melt the snow in your prior post......


I thought he was barking at the fuel mileage.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Randall Ave said:


> I thought he was barking at the fuel mileage.


----------



## samcarpen (Nov 2, 2010)

Randall Ave said:


> I thought he was barking at the fuel mileage.


No, my 550 get better MPG then my uncle's gas 250.


----------

